# When to flood Japanese Millet in GA



## C.J. (Oct 3, 2014)

We have a good stand of Jap millet this year, when would yall suggest flooding it? or at least adding a few inches of water to it to get the birds coming in?


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Oct 3, 2014)

I would say it should be full a week or two before the opener. The birds will find it quick. If you see the black birds starting to eat it then you may have to flood it early.


----------



## GAGE (Oct 3, 2014)

Post some pics of this project when you can.


----------



## Scrapy (Oct 8, 2014)

C.J. said:


> We have a good stand of Jap millet this year, when would yall suggest flooding it? or at least adding a few inches of water to it to get the birds coming in?



Jap millet seeds last a week or two longer than browntop before they rot.  I've never been able to count on Jap for the second season unless I did not get rain in the first season and it was able to stand.  Water also attracts blackbirds more than dry ground. So to keep it from getting eaten early don't flood it at all in the first season. Ok you give up a season unless you are the only one around that has access to water to flood early. If everybodies ponds are full in first season I would definitely let it stand dry till second season. Jap just won't last long. 
Like somebody said somewhere on this forum, corn is your friend.

Check the Jap millet before you flood and make sure the heads are filled out. I planted rice one time by back counting the days to maturity when I planted. I got a great stand and it grew well. I flooded and no ducks came.  I finally waded out and found the heads were empty because I planted late. Sometimes day length makes a great big difference on planting date.  Jap is good . But it is not a monoculture for ducks IMO. Some of this and some of that and some oaks around the edges works better. JMO.


----------

